# L A S Classic



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

What score is it going to take to make the shoot off?


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Mens Unlimited ? 645 plus or minus a point or so.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I think it was a 640 last year, should be right around that number.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

glennx said:


> What score is it going to take to make the shoot off?


The highest one!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

SCarson said:


> The highest one!!!


 Actually the 64th highest.....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TANC said:


> Mens Unlimited ? 645 plus or minus a point or so.





VA Vince said:


> I think it was a 640 last year, should be right around that number.


Yeah I'm thinking 640-642 should get you in. Note I said SHOULD.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Going to LAS for the first time last year I studied the scores from the 4 previous events and figured mid 630's should get me in....I shot a 640 and did not get in. I was 1 'X' from making the cut. If that trend continues then I would say you need to be in the low to mid 640's to get in.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

You just need to be about 20 points over my score :mg:


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope someone keeps us up to date on the scores. Some of us just cant go.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

3dshooter80 said:


> You just need to be about 20 points over my score :mg:


I am with you, shoot a LAS round and I am in, shoot another and who knows. I think I have shot almost to much practicing.....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm right there with you guys. I haven't shot real well this year yet. I'm saving it for this weekend. (I hope)


----------

